# Part Time Driver Buying A Car



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

If I bought a new (used) car and I'm a part time driver, could I write that purchase off on my 2019 taxes?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

A qualified tax advisor is better able to answer your question, however most Uber drivers find it more beneficial to take the mileage deduction on an old vehicle. Be sure to keep proper records.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> If I bought a new (used) car and I'm a part time driver, could I write that purchase off on my 2019 taxes?


Hell yes you can!!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you can claim will say 20 grand and get back 1000 bucks ? we will say or you could claim every mile you drive x2 and get back .58 per mile again i claim x2 dead miles . do you think you will drive more then a 1000 worth ? claim your new car and you will be paying income tax.
if you claim your miles driven you will not be paying a single dime on taxes .
again i am not a tax pro check with your accountant


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> If I bought a new (used) car and I'm a part time driver, could I write that purchase off on my 2019 taxes?


You have an important tax choice to make. You must decide if you're going to use the mileage method or the actual expense method to claim your vehicle expenses. Your choice will affect whether or not you deduct the purchase costs you're asking about. For most rideshare drivers the mileage method is by far the best selection. With the mileage method you'll be deducting the miles you put on your car and since ride-share drivers put insane miles on their vehicles, it usually works better long term than the actual expense method. You should also be aware that if you use the actual expense method in the first year you'll have to use that method for the life of the vehicle.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Depreciation has to be spread out over several years. Use mileage x .58 for 2019.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for the advice! I didn't know there was a choice. Mileage, even for a part timer, is by FAR the way to go! Does it make a difference is the mileage is spread between two different vehicles?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> Thanks for the advice! I didn't know there was a choice. Mileage, even for a part timer, is by FAR the way to go! Does it make a difference is the mileage is spread between two different vehicles?


No, just keep a separate mileage log for each.


----------

